# Painting my Jon Boat



## berger (May 10, 2011)

i was wondering if rust oleums self etching primer is good enough to use on the bottom as a primer. i went to sherwin williams and they have a paint with an epoxy to mix to make the final paint stronger. the guy told me with this paint i really wouldnt need a primer. im just curious if the rust oleum is good enough to make this sherwin williams paint stick.


----------



## TinBoatToo (May 11, 2011)

Yes. Good luck!


----------



## berger (May 12, 2011)

thanks i worked two summer jobs as an industrial painter while i was in college. i didnt really learn much about the paint i was using but i know how to use a spray gun very well. i read about the rustoleum primer green top would scrap off with ur finger nail so decided to try it and it kinda did. i used the primer about two weeks ago when the temps were cooler and now that the sun and temps have gotten hotter the paint seemed to almost like baked to the aluminum. its a lot stronger now i have more questions to post im learning the whole boat thing out as i go but i love to fish


----------



## TinBoatToo (May 12, 2011)

Yes it will scratch off but its not designed to be the final coat it gives the paint something to adhere to. And sadly if unless you use a industrial gelcoat paint, if you slide your tin boat against the docks or rocks it will take off some paint.


----------



## berger (May 13, 2011)

well sherwin williams said they had a very strong industrial paint that would work plus he said adding a hardener in the paint will make it even stronger. i think it sounds like a good idea i used some paints when i worked in a chemical plant painting and that stuff is some pretty crazy stuff. that primer is pretty strong once the temp outside went up almost baked it on thanks for the info


----------



## berger (May 15, 2011)

Well I was wondering if I paint my boat using any paint can I use a clear gel coat over that and will that hold up to scrapping logs and stumps and is that gonna be strong enough


----------



## parkerdog (May 15, 2011)

berger said:


> Well I was wondering if I paint my boat using any paint can I use a clear gel coat over that and will that hold up to scrapping logs and stumps and is that gonna be strong enough



I'd paint it with a paint that you can easily find down the road so you can do touch up, and I myself wouldn't worry too much about the bottom because you can't see it. (learned that habit in a car factory...... concentrate on the side that's seen the most)


----------



## berger (May 16, 2011)

i have found a duplicolor that matches my truck exactly but im not to sure if a flat dark gray would look better but i dont like the gray herculiner i found i might do the bottom with that and do the boat with the flat gray with a light gray carpet with the interior i got it matching my truck gray silver and some red what is a real good brand of a dark gray paint


----------



## berger (May 17, 2011)

well i was wondering what type of clear coat is best i have the boat primed and will either paint it a gray or a dark shadow gray like my truck i want to clear coat it but i want a very strong clear coat any suggestions will help


----------



## Waterwings (May 17, 2011)

I contacted Sherwin Williams here in town about marine paint for the skiff project we're doing at school. It would have to be special ord'd from the west coat at $100 shipping costs. Take a look at Jamestown Distributors https://www.jamestowndistributors.c...do?categoryName=Paints&category=532&page=GRID for marine paint and primer. Good folks there that will provide answers on the phone concerning your project. The paint I ord'd from them last Thursday will be delivered today. We went with the Interlux brand.


----------



## etindoll (May 17, 2011)

I am thinking of painting my boat also and would like to match my trucks paint and I was thinking of using the paint that I have linked below with the hardener. What do you guys think?

https://www.tractorsupply.com/agriculture-farming-ranching/tractor-tune-up-repair/tractor-paint-safety-emblems-decals/tractor-paint/valspar-tractor-amp-implement-high-gloss-enamel-gloss-black-1-qt--3449407


----------



## berger (May 17, 2011)

well i looked at that stuff and its cheap enough to buy a little to test out and see if it will hold up


----------



## etindoll (May 17, 2011)

Yea the price is what was making me want to try it. That is what I will probably do.


----------



## berger (May 17, 2011)

let me know how that turns out and how strong the paint is i think im gonna try duplicolor on mine with a very very thick and strong clear coat


----------



## moberg12 (May 17, 2011)

etindoll said:


> I am thinking of painting my boat also and would like to match my trucks paint and I was thinking of using the paint that I have linked below with the hardener. What do you guys think?
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/agriculture-farming-ranching/tractor-tune-up-repair/tractor-paint-safety-emblems-decals/tractor-paint/valspar-tractor-amp-implement-high-gloss-enamel-gloss-black-1-qt--3449407




I painted my boat with Implement paint from ACE mixed with the tractor supply hardener. The hardener works great, I don't foresee the paint scratching off without a fight!! In fact don't mix a lot at one time because any leftover paint will be rock hard within an few hours.


----------



## berger (May 18, 2011)

just curious as to what u mean implement paint


----------



## berger (May 18, 2011)

nevermind i got it


----------



## etindoll (May 18, 2011)

I am suppose to pickup a new boat on Friday. I hope two quarts will do the whole thing.


----------



## etindoll (May 18, 2011)

berger said:


> let me know how that turns out and how strong the paint is i think im gonna try duplicolor on mine with a very very thick and strong clear coat



I will keep you guys posted just hope the guy doesn't sell the boat I want to buy before I can get over to his house. The joys of having to go to work.


----------



## berger (May 18, 2011)

hey guys ive read that a topside coat is the same pretty much as the bottom coat the difference is one stops algae and all that growth. i read if you dont leave your boat in the water that a topside coat would be fine and work great if anyone knows about this let me know i want to try this stuff out 
https://www.ipaint.us/blwapoto.html


----------

